# Satan's herd of swine!



## Blueridge Believer (Nov 25, 2008)

(William Secker, "The Consistent Christian")

"You shall not follow a multitude--to do evil."
Exodus 23:2

The generality of people--are like dead fish,
which float down the stream, wherever it runs.

The 'voice of the people'--is often the voice
of the devil.

Satan's herd of swine--is larger than Christ's
flock of sheep! Let them be ever so mighty--we
are not to fear them. Let them be ever so many
--we are not to follow them.

If we will not have the people of the world to be
our leaders--we shall be sure to have them as our
troublers. If they cannot seduce us into their evil
ways--they will oppose us in our holy ways. If they
cannot scorch us with their fire--they will try to
blacken us with their smoke. They will speak evil
of us--because we do not run into the same excess
of evil with them. Because we refuse to play the
fool with them--they will say that we are mad.

"Though the people of Israel are as numerous
as the sand on the seashore--only the remnant
will be saved." Romans 9:27. The whole piece
belongs to the Devil--but God cuts off a remnant
for Himself!

The trees of righteousness are thinly
planted--in the world's orchard.

There are many wicked sinners
--to one godly man!

Pebbles lie abundant in the streets
--but pearls are rare to find.

Sinners are certainly the greatest company
--but they are also the worst company.

Remember, the multitude of people, are like the
droves of cattle--which go to the slaughter!

Those who follow after others in sinning--will
be sure to follow them in suffering! Alas, the
largeness of the multitude, will not extinguish
the fierceness of the flame! The great number
of those immortal faggots--will but intensify
the fury of the eternal fire!


----------



## kvanlaan (Nov 25, 2008)

HEY! You're back! 

I thank you for that piece and thank the Lord for your return.

Wonderful!


----------



## BobVigneault (Nov 25, 2008)

Thank you James, great to see you back.


----------



## KMK (Nov 25, 2008)

What an enterance!


----------



## Thomas2007 (Nov 25, 2008)

Really speaks to the recent election, doesn't it?


----------



## AThornquist (Nov 25, 2008)

As long as faggots refers to a bundle of twigs, I like it  At first I read it as derogatorily referring to homosexual men, putting that sin above others, like the Westborough Baptist dips are infamous for.


----------



## kvanlaan (Nov 25, 2008)

Seeing as he wrote this in the 17th century, I don't think this was berating homosexuals. There were more elegant ways of doing that back then...


----------

